# Houston - VLARP - Begins 6/11/2010



## AntiStateQuixote (May 29, 2010)

A new Vampire LARP is starting up in Hoston on Friday, June 11.  For those familiar with the Houston LARP scene this is a resurrection of the classic "Rice Game" from the mid/late 90s hosted by some of the best storytellers around.

The first game session will mostly deal with character creation and administrivia, but there will be _some_ story told that night.  If you want in early, join the Yahoo! group below and submit a character to the STs.

Check it out:

houstonarealarpers : H.A.L.

Forum Houston by Night


----------



## AntiStateQuixote (Jun 10, 2010)

Game on tomorrow night, 7pm at University of Houston Clear Lake Student Center.  We'll be making characters and running some "court intrigue" background stories.


----------

